# Window rubbers



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

So, as I wind up to start getting serious about doing work on my Q coupe, one of the big items that needs to be addressed is the window scrapers and rubbers.

35+ years of sunshine have *destroyed* the passenger side rubbers, not 100% sure I want to go the used route when the youngest rubbers will still be 30 years old. 

Anyone have a source for aftermarket ones, or newer-gen cars that can donate theirs to be adapted?


----------



## Amansauce (May 2, 2020)

I've heard that Highland Quattro is remaking seals. Might be worth a gander.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Amansauce said:


> I've heard that Highland Quattro is remaking seals. Might be worth a gander.


I'll check them out, thanks


----------



## Nevadan (Mar 18, 2007)

turbinepowered said:


> So, as I wind up to start getting serious about doing work on my Q coupe, one of the big items that needs to be addressed is the window scrapers and rubbers.
> 
> 35+ years of sunshine have *destroyed* the passenger side rubbers, not 100% sure I want to go the used route when the youngest rubbers will still be 30 years old.
> 
> Anyone have a source for aftermarket ones, or newer-gen cars that can donate theirs to be adapted?


I took some off a 2000-2006, approximately, junkyard Passat that worked beautifully. I had to cut the ends with a zip-wheel to fit the various shapes but they fit against the window perfectly.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Nevadan said:


> I took some off a 2000-2006, approximately, junkyard Passat that worked beautifully. I had to cut the ends with a zip-wheel to fit the various shapes but they fit against the window perfectly.


Oooh, nice. Those might even still be available new, if I can't find decent junkyard ones around here.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

Any update with the windows seals? I having the same issue to resolve for my QSW.

Regards


----------

